
Is the Subway Risky? It May Be Safer Than You Think - edward
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/02/nyregion/nyc-subway-coronavirus-safety.html
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/IxoCo](http://archive.is/IxoCo)

